# Troy Bilt chainsaw



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a Husqvarna that does that. I removed the cover to inspect-there's a metal wire tab that makes/breaks the contact for killing-it slid out of the slot it was in. It was chronic problem easily solved by a small dab of precisely placed caulk to keep it in it's slot.


----------

